# Anti-Allergy Shampoo



## Gibson (Mar 16, 2008)

We picked up our little puppy yesterday, and I spent all day with him today, and am a mess; allergy symptoms galore.  

I've had dogs growing up and never had a problem. Our little Gibson, a 12 week old yorkie/maltese, is apparently hypo-allergenic. We hung out with him a few times at our friends before taking him, and I didn't have any reaction. 

Someone mentioned there are wipes and/or shampoo that I can get that will help with this. Any suggestions? I'm hoping it's just something he got into, but am willing to try whatever it might need.

Thanks,

Chris/Gibson


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

First, try giving him a bath using a puppy shampoo that has no fragrances you might be allergic to. Since you had no problems when visiting the pup it's possible some product was used on the coat that you're allergic to.

If that doesn't work, ask your vet to recommend a shampoo and double check it with your allergist.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have allergies, and the whole pet allergy trip makes me crazy.

I've been allergic (severely...as in "go to the ER" allergic) to cats since I can remember, although I've met a couple of cats I WASN'T allergic to in my lifetime. I've never been allergic to dogs, but every so often I meet a dog I'm horribly allergic to (as in asthma attack, swollen eyes, and hives). There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to any of it. Of course, I'm allergic to Almay cosmetics so maybe I'm just weird.

I would try bathing your puppy with a hypo-allergenic shampoo, then see what happens. It's entirely possible the pup was bathed or sprayed with something that set your allergies off just before you picked him up. Those wipes you spoke of seem to work for some people, but they set off my allergies the second I opened the package when I tried them for a friend's cat.

Good luck!


----------

